# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Doc. Sust training log

## Doc.Sust

hey all, been a little busy and havent had a lot of time but i am going to be posting what i am doing and you can follow a long.

i just did a deadlift only meet.nov 7th i pulled 705 @ 198lbs and just missed 730. had the weight over my knees, just couldnt lock it out.

i am going to be training 3- 4 days a wk,getting myself back in shape for a 3 lift meet. basically going to be trying to do only 3days of training but if i cant finish what i need too on wednesday or need more work, i will be doing it on thursday. 

sat. geared Sq/ deadlift, back
monday, raw and equipped bench,tricep
wednesday raw squat,raw deadlift ,raw bench assistance, back
thursday, optional day, shoulder. rot cuff, back, biceps, triceps whatever needs work

here we go,going to post what i did for the past wk in this post, after this i will post each individual workout separately. 

november 7th meet, dead only

635 good, 705 good, 730 miss


november 9th

raw press, 135,5
225-5 ,
315-3 
365-1
385-1
405- 1

shirt press
495 triple 3brd
545 two singles 3 board. (breaking in new shirt)

raw 3board 405-5
raw 4 board 475 single

band tricep ext, 3 of 15

band pull apart and light dumbell rows



november 11th, 

raw squat, 275- 10 reps,
going to start slow and take it easy with the raw squats

conventional rack pull above knees, 225 -5, 315-5, 405 -5

speed bench mini bands doubled 135-3,185,-3 ,225- 3

close grip, 225-10

rack lockouts, 405-5, 495 -,5 545-3

barbell rows 185- 10

3 sets of rev grip lat pull downs, increasing weight, reps 10-15

cheat curl 135 1 set of 5

band curls 2 sets of 15

grip work, captain of crush gripers, 

crunches




saturday i will be focusing on my equipped squat , looking fwd to i, probaly not going to do much for the deadlift this wk. since i pulled heavy last saturday

----------


## spywizard

good stuff doc..

I just did 405 raw but it was only 1/2 rep.. but i'm happy with that, 2 weeks ago i was at 375 x1..

so i figure 2 more weeks and I should be where i want to be.. 

good luck and great progress.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

Those are some great numbers there! big lifts.

what's your height???

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Wow man good stuff I'll be following your log closely maybe I can get excersises tips that help my performance in the ring

----------


## Doc.Sust

> those are some great numbers there! Big lifts.
> 
> What's your height???


5'10''

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Wow man good stuff I'll be following your log closely maybe I can get excersises tips that help my performance in the ring


sure, glad to help

----------


## Doc.Sust

> good stuff doc..
> 
> I just did 405 raw but it was only 1/2 rep.. but i'm happy with that, 2 weeks ago i was at 375 x1..
> 
> so i figure 2 more weeks and I should be where i want to be.. 
> 
> good luck and great progress.


hey old buddy, how r u? if you are hitting 375, you are close to 405

i just start working my raw numbers again, 4 wks ago i was at 365, now i am back to 405 and i would like to get to 455

----------


## Doc.Sust

squat day

raw box squats with blue bands
135-5
185-5
225-3

brief free squats
325-3
414-3
505-2
595-1

rev bands squat(monster mini band)

685-1

deadlift,raw, sumo standing on 2 inch box, with doubled mini band
135-3
225-3
315-3

ghr 2x10 
rows 2x10
standing abs

----------


## MuscleScience

Good to see you posting again Doc, The board could use more power lifters posting!

----------


## Doc.Sust

11?16/09

monday press

cambered bar press
135-5
185-5
225-5

raw press
315-8
335-3

shirt press, super phenom

455-2 brd -3
495 1 brd-1
495-1 brd -1
515 1 brd-1
545 to chest-1

raw boards

2board press 365-5
3board 405-3
5 board 475 single(tris were shot)

band pushdowns and band tri ext, 2x15 of each exercise




wed nov 18

raw squat 295-10

raw conventional dead-
225-5
315-5

rack pulls sumo, below kness, doubled mini bands
225-3
315-3
315-3
335-3

blue band good mornings 1set of 10

barbell row 155x10

cheat curl 135x8

today is an auxillary day, for now keeping it light and working up slowly

----------


## Nooomoto

Nice work! I'm on a quest to rep 500 on deadlifts...so far I'm at 485x1...my plan is to get to 500 and start trying to rep. I really sprained the shit out of my ankle during rugby practice last week so I'm having to give squats/deadlifts a rest for a bit  :Frown: 

I'm following your thread!

----------


## audis4

good work doc! I'll be following for sure!

My next meet is feb so looking forward to breaking more records  :Smilie: 

Great lifts all around, especially for the 198 class!

----------


## Monster87

Always good to see some powerlifters posting on AR  :Smilie: . I'll be following this thread, best of luck to ya Doc Sust.

----------


## Doc.Sust

thanks everyone. will keep up the posts

thurs nov. 17th

mini bands doubled, speed work
135- 3sets of 3, 10 sec break btwn sets, regular 1 set, medium grip,2nd, and close grip 3rd set

185, 3 x3 same as above

225 1x3

9th hole rack lockouts
315-5
405-5
reverse green bands, 495 -3

dbell tri ext
35-15
45-10

^super set with....v

dbell curls
35-15
45-10

rot cuff work

flew through this one. again it is just auxillary work and it is early in training.i keep it simple and a little lighter in the beginning of a training cycle,really pick it up in the middle and than deload right before the meet and pretty much throw out most auxillary work two wks before the meet.

sat is squat/dead day.

----------


## Doc.Sust

thanks everyone. will keep up the posts

thurs nov. 17th

mini bands doubled, speed work
135- 3sets of 3, 10 sec break btwn sets, regular 1 set, medium grip,2nd, and close grip 3rd set

185, 3 x3 same as above

225 1x3

9th hole rack lockouts
315-5
405-5
reverse green bands, 495 -3

dbell tri ext
35-15
45-10

^super set with....v

dbell curls
35-15
45-10

rot cuff work

flew through this one. again it is just auxillary work and it is early in training.i keep it simple and a little lighter in the beginning of a training cycle,really pick it up in the middle and than deload right before the meet and pretty much throw out most auxillary work two wks before the meet.

sat is squat/dead day.

----------


## Doc.Sust

sat nov 21
squat/pull day

dead first. often flip it back and forth, squat first one wk,dead first the next wk,or two wk squat first, one wk pull first, this helps my dead a lot. if you continually squat first, you dont have much left to pull with and your dead gets weak.

dead standing 3 inch box sumo

135-5
225-5

added bands
225-3
275-3
315-3
275-10

have a lot more left in the tank,could have pulled a lot more but wanted to save it for squats.

box squats, blue and purple band
135-3
185-3
225-3
275 3 setsx2
315x2
365x2

glute ham raises with band
3x5

chest supported rows
3 sets of 15, various grips

3 sets 15 of standing weighted abs

1 set of 15, 45 degree hyperextensions using a weighted medicine ball

capt of crush grippers

----------


## audis4

^^Hey Doc, had a question regarding bands....

For bench/deads/squats, I'll do bands or double bands one wk and the next wk I'll do speed bench or deads with just weight. Then the following wk I'll go heavier with chains. I try to alternate and not use bands but once every 3wks or so. Is this what you recommend to not overdo the CNS?

Thanks doc, PM sent btw  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.Sust

> ^^Hey Doc, had a question regarding bands....
> 
> For bench/deads/squats, I'll do bands or double bands one wk and the next wk I'll do speed bench or deads with just weight. Then the following wk I'll go heavier with chains. I try to alternate and not use bands but once every 3wks or so. Is this what you recommend to not overdo the CNS?
> 
> Thanks doc, PM sent btw


i usually switch every other wk. one wk bands or chains,one wk straight wt, next wk band or chains etc. i do lean to using more straight weight as a contest gets closer. i usually stop using the bands 4-6 wks out of a contest on main lifts

----------


## Doc.Sust

11/23 mon. bench day

raw day, wanted to do more volume,cant do as much when i shirt up. only going to press once this wk because of the thanks giv. holiday

raw press
135-5
225-5
315-8
355-3

reverse green bands
405-3
455-1

reverse blue bands
495-1
495-1
455-3


doubled mini bands rack press from 3 board height medium grip
135-3
225-3
275-3
315-1

close grip 245x10

tricep band ext 2 x15
rope pushdowns 2x15
lat band rows 2x15

triceps were shot

----------


## Doc.Sust

tues leg accessory work 11/24

raw sq deep
135x5
225x5
315x10

conventional dead
315x5
405x5

rack pulls above knees
405x3
495x3
585x3
675x1

stiff leg deadlift from same height as lockouts
315x10 sumo
315x10 conventional

band leg curls 3x10

reverse lat pull downs to chest
2x10 with medium weight
1x5 heavy weight

straight bar curls 95x15

going to do some quick auxillary speed press, rotator cuff work in the morning. not goingto post what i do because it is going to be trivial. done for the wk! going to enjoy the holiday and rest. happy thanksgiving to all u americans

----------


## Doc.Sust

11/30
squat dead

single ply old school marathon squat suit
135x5
225x3
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x3
495x1

reverse monster mini band squat
585x3

dead sumo standing on 45lb plates
225x3
315x2
405x2
495x3

cahin suspended squats,height was right above parallel
585x1
675x1
725x1
495x10

weighted ab crunches

----------


## audis4

^^nice doc!

did you dead with a suit or raw?

----------


## Monster87

Holy crap you are strong.
How much poundage do you get from the blue and green bands?

----------


## stevey_6t9

strong mofo

----------


## Doc.Sust

> ^^nice doc!
> 
> did you dead with a suit or raw?


raw dead

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Holy crap you are strong.
> How much poundage do you get from the blue and green bands?


i assume you mean on the bench. honestly i cant tell, it is easier at the bottom and at lockout is where it doesnt help much. give you an example, this past wk i used lite bands with 365 - 5 and earlier in the wk i did 365 for a triple w no band,it is hard to tell with the green and blue since the bands help a lot off the chest and the fact i have good raw lock out strength, it seems like i am getting a crap load oout of the other bands, but is it really the bands or a good lockout?? i cant tell. i just keep trying to use more weight and gauge what to do by looking at what my personal best were in past wks.

----------


## Doc.Sust

monday nov 30

raw bench
135-5
225-5
315-5 
365-3

super phenom shirt
2 board 475-3
1 board 495-2
1 board 545-1
3board 585-1

raw boards med grip,

3 board 2 sets with 405,for 5 reps

close grip 225-15

band tri ext 2-3 sets of lots of reps

----------


## Doc.Sust

wednesday dec 2nd

dead lift auxillary day and bench accessory

conventional dead raw (my conventional dead just sucks, got to take my time and get these respectable, kept it light, big squat and dead training i hope on saturday)
135-3
225-3
315-3
365-3
315-10

raw pause bench 3 secs per pause
135 3
225-3
315-3
315-3

reverse band 
green band 365-5
light band 365-3


rack dead, raw , sumo below knees, monster mini bands double and choked

135-5
225-5
315-3
365-5 (these were easy could have did ten, stoped here to save for saturday)

dumbell tri ext, 2 sets 50-10
band bicep curls, a few sets of lot of reps, dont realy keep track of bi work, just throw it in here and there

front lat pull 155-15, stoped here, right lat cramped, and i knew i was done for the day.

----------


## audis4

good work doc! whats your current bodyweight?

let me know when you get your new shirt!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> good work doc! whats your current bodyweight?
> 
> let me know when you get your new shirt!


body weight 208lbs. got the shirt, looks great, giving shirt a go tonight

----------


## Doc.Sust

december 5th

squat/dead

sumo dead,suit straps down
135x3
225x1
315x1
405x1
495x1
585x1
545x5, easy could have done 10

raw blue band box squat
135x5
225x3
315x3

suited squat,briefs and suit straps down
335x1
445x1
535x1
615x1
615x1

straps up
655x1

reverse monst mini
745x1

deadlift standing on 4 inch blocks

225x2
225, 1 sets chainsx2
225,2 sets of chains x2
225,3 sets of chainsx2
225 4 sets of chains x2
225, 4 chains and mosnt mini bandx2
225,4 chains, monst mini and reg mini bandsx1
225, 4 chains, monst mini,reg mini and short bandsx1

pooped, i did to much work i was in the gym for three hours, that is just too long. this workout was on the verge of overtraining or overtraining at it best. deadlifting before squating takes a toll on the squat numbers, next wk going to squat first, i wasnt thrilled with my squat performance, i have to be stronger than this and use more weight if i want to go over 800lbs again, but i need to be patient also. next meet will prob. be in feb or march so i have a lot of time. also my squat form sucks, i really need to get it right and stop muscling up the weight with crappy form.

----------


## audis4

^^holy shit hahahahaha nice work doc! 

How much would you say your squat/dead suit adds to your raw totals?

----------


## shawno

Doc, ballpark, what would 4 sets of chain weigh in total at the top?
Where do you place them?

thx

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Doc, ballpark, what would 4 sets of chain weigh in total at the top?
> Where do you place them?
> 
> thx


no idea. place them on the outside of the plates on the bar

----------


## Doc.Sust

> ^^holy shit hahahahaha nice work doc! 
> 
> How much would you say your squat/dead suit adds to your raw totals?


no idead, not much for the dead at all,but in the squat, about 200lbs

----------


## Doc.Sust

monday dec 7th bench

used the new ovekill shirt. ordered the shirt, asked rudy rosales two thousand questions before ordering,he was very helpful, i got a 2ply shirt, three ply sleeves, 3 inch scoop. at first shirt looks similar to a rage,i thought what is the big deal? i tried the shirt. NOTHING like rage!! works great, crazy carryover at the top and through the whole lift. weights move quick off the chest. first time using the shirt, got it to touch a 1 board., shirt broke in quick. works great and tied my pr off the one board, but it was way easier and could have done even more. two thumbs up!

press raw, with 6 inch pvc tubing under low back for arch work
135-5
225-3
315-1

overkill shirt
455-5 3brd
455-3 2 brd
495-3 2 brd
495-2 1 brd
545 -1 1 brd
545-1 1brd

raw board press
405-3 3brd
365-5 3brd 
315-10 2brd 

3 sets of tri push downs 15- 20 reps per st

wasnt enough volume but i will make up for it on thursday

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

Very nice bro, I have to doubt that you'll be up @ around 800 for squat within the next 2 - 3 months. Keep up the good work...

Thanks for the updates, very cool.

----------


## MuscleScience

> wednesday dec 2nd
> 
> dead lift auxillary day and bench accessory
> 
> *conventional dead raw (my conventional dead just sucks, got to take my time and get these respectable*, kept it light, big squat and dead training


I recently switched back to conventional from sumo, I was shooting for 600 on sumo but could never pull more than 500. Best conventional was 550 before I made the switch to sumo. Now I am getting close to my Sumo numbers but it feels weird as hell right now....LOL

Keep up the hard work, one of my favorite threads to visit each day!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I have to doubt that you'll be up @ around 800 for squat within the next 2 - 3 months.


i hope you mean that you have no doubt that i will be at 800 plus,lol

----------


## stpete

Good stuff Doc!! I've read a lot of your threads and have gotten some great ideas from your stickies. Nice to see you posting again and i'm definetely following. 

I don't think i have to tell you to keep up the good work but i will anyway. Keep up the good work. haha....

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Good stuff Doc!! I've read a lot of your threads and have gotten some great ideas from your stickies. Nice to see you posting again and i'm definetely following. 
> 
> I don't think i have to tell you to keep up the good work but i will anyway. Keep up the good work. haha....


thank you good sir!

----------


## Doc.Sust

wed, sq. dl accessory 

raw squats,deep
155-5 
245-5
335-8

RDL's
135-5
225-5
315-5 all were easy

rack pull above knees conventional

495-5
700-1
585-5

barbell row 
135-10
185-10

band hamstring curls,
abs
grip work

----------


## Doc.Sust

dec 10 bench auxill

raw press
135x5
225x5
275x3
315x8
335x3 pause reps

lockouts 
405-5
495-10

cambered bar
135x10
185x10

dbell curls 
rope tri push downs

----------


## stpete

I'm enjoying this. Keep us posted Doc.

----------


## Doc.Sust

12/12 sq/dl

free squat, using ace briefs and boss suit
235-3
325-3
435-3
525-2
615-1
655-1

straps up
705-1
reverse light bands
795-1
845-1

dead sumo, ace briefs, short bands down
135-5
225-5
315-5
405-2
495-5

ukraninan deads ,increasing weight per set
3 sets of 10

standing abs

chest supported rows

grip work

used my friends boss suit, just ordered one today. loved it. great support great suit.

----------


## Doc.Sust

12/21/
raw bench
135-8
225-5
315-3
375-1
405 3 board-1
405-2 board-1

shirt bench,overkill shirt
495-2 2board
495-3 2 board, easy set could have done 5 reps
545-1 1 board
565-1 1board (missed the board because i jacked the shirt)
565 1 1 board (unjakced shirt hit the board, got the rep)

reverse green band raw 2 board press
405-5
455-5


raw 3 board
365-4. triceps fried shut it down

pushdowns 2x15
band pull aparts 2x15

----------


## MuscleScience

This log pumps me up Doc, keep em coming!!!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> This log pumps me up Doc, keep em coming!!!


thanks, you got it, more to come

----------


## Doc.Sust

12/16
leg accessory

raw squat
135-5
225-5
315-5
365-5

raw squats on this day are getting boring and feel stagnant. going to keep doing a raw squat movement but cycling in some different types. raw box squats with bands, front squats and close stance olympic squats. conjugate method type of training

raw conventional dead
225-5
315-5
405-3
455-1(heaviest i have pulled conventional in over 10 years, big mistake not working my conventional all this time. if you pull sumo, make sure you do some conventional training and not just sumo like i did.you will make quicker gains and your back will be stronger)

sumo rack pulls below the knees monster mini bands doubled and choked
225-5
315-5
405-2
495-2 new pr(personal record)

weighted crunches with 45lb d bell 50 total reps

captain of crush gripers, grip work

barbell rows
135-10
185-8
225-5

----------


## stpete

Good stuff.

----------


## BgMc31

Keep it comin Doc. Even us jacked fattys love what you do. I've started incorporating many of your principles into my strongman routine, especially when it comes to my overhead pressing, pulls, and squats...minus the gear of course!! LOL!!!! Good shit brotha!!!

----------


## Doc.Sust

thank you all here is some more. glad people are using some of the thing i do

dec 17
chest and tri assistance

monster mini bands doubled speed press
135x3x3
185 2x3
(you wouldnt believe how much tension these bands made the bar feel like, felt heavier than 315 plus)

lower rack lockouts from about a 3board height. pinky on the rings grip
315-3
365-3

same as above added reverse blue bands
405-3
495-3

dbell tri ext 3 set 10-15 reps increasing weight

barbell curl (only did one set, my forearms are shot from grip worK, straight bar aggravates this) 1 x 15

hammer curls 1x15

band curls 

band rot cuff work few exercises and sets with a rep range of 15'skeep it light and work to keep pristine form for isolation. i basically use 3 different movements for rot cuff rehab, if interested ask and i will go into more detail, but truly it is just basic movmemnts

----------


## Doc.Sust

12/19/09
sq/dead

snow storm slammed the east coast. couldnt make it to gym so i trained at home

deadlift, sumo full suited, used ace suit and old marathon suit as briefs

135x5
225x1
315x1
405x1
495x1
585x3( wasnt bad could have pulled for more reps,goal was 3 so i left it at 3 for today)

deficit pull standing on plates(stayed in suit straps down)
405x10

box squats blue bands(used ace briefs only)
135x3
225x3
315x3
335x3
365x3

chain suspended half squats
655x1
765x1
was going to do a drop set with 585 for reps but i called it, already did a lot of volume and my mid back was hurting from the weight compressing my discs and low back was sore. even if you have more left in the tank, you have to know when to walk away. if i would have done more i would probably been hampered with pain next wk

one arm static hold with rolling thunder handle for grip. kept adding weight until my grip failed and i couldnt pick it up from floor

standing weighted abs
reverse pulldowns 1 x 15 heavy

at this point my entire back was fried, and i already was in the gym for 2 hours. it was time to call it and go back upstairs and shovel snow and watch tv.havent been doing a lot of isolation movements for back lately. since i have been pulling two days a wk, i dont fell i need a lot of back work, first time doing this, we will see how it works. since i started this, my mid back feels better. before my mid back always hurt and would hamper me on squats and deads every set. i never felt fully healed ever.

----------


## Doc.Sust

12/21/09 bench day

a lot of wusses on the east coast. we had one guy from our whole team of 7 plus guys show today. everyone complaining about the snow and being tired from shoveling or work. because of this we trained raw today. cant shirt bench with only two people(you can but it is too dangerous imo) all in all, myself and the other guy had what i consider a decent work out

raw press
135-5
225-5
275-3
315-3
345-3
355-3
355-3
315-8

reverse blue bands to chest
(mimics shirt work, best thing we could do under circumstances)

405-3
455-3

reverse blue and light bands

495-5
525-3

close grip press
275-7( did as many as i could before i would have failed)

lat machine push downs with tricep attachment
1 setof 15
1 set of 10 increasing weight

band pull a aparts
2x15 miniband 
1x 10 monster mini band

----------


## Doc.Sust

12/23/09
squat, bench and dead accessory

did a combo day because of holidays. all work done raw, going to do another acessory day tomorrow focusing on lat/back/hamstring and glutes since i wont be squating or deadlifting on saturday. i will be away and dont want to lift at the gym where i will be because it sucks and i wont be able to do what i really need to do

speed box squats, green bands
135-5
225-3
225-3
225-3
245-3
275-3

speed bench w mini bands doubled
135-3
225 3 sets of 3

10th hole rack lockouts
405-3
455-3
495-3
545-3

speed deadlift off two inch blocks with mini bands doubled, alternating conventional stance and wide sumo stiff legged deadlifts 

135-3 conv
135-3 sumo sldl
185-3 conv
185-3 sumo sldl
225-3 conv
225-3 sumo sldl
275-3 conv
275-3 sumo sldl

----------


## Doc.Sust

12/24/09 back accessory 

band good mornings
blue-10
black-10
black-10

reverse grip barbell row
135-15
185-10
185-10
225-8

reverse grip pull downs
135-10
180-10
180-8

band pull throughs

monster mini-10
lightband-10
monster and light-10

weighted ab crunches with 65lb dbell
1 x50

ghr
1x15

capt of crush grip work

merry f'n xmas

----------


## Doc.Sust

12/24/09

forgot about doing these

band rot cuff work and shoulder press

multiple sets of 10

band curls

multiple sets of 15-21 reps

----------


## Doc.Sust

12/29/09
great day. the overkill shirt is going to pay off once i break it in, best day in a while

raw press
225-5
315-3 reps paused
365-1
405-2brd -3

shirt press 
495-2brd-3
495-2 to chest, didnt touch
495-3 to chest,didnt touch
525-2 to chest ,no touch
545 2 to chest, no touch

(even though i didnt touch each set came closer and i felt more comfortable. the weight felt easy and my partners think i should have tripled the 545, looking back i think they were right.oh well. dont cry over spilled milk.)
585-3brd-3, with shirt 

raw 3 board, pinky fingers on rings of bar
365-5

raw 4board, pinky
365-10

band pull aparts

band push downs

band tri extensions

----------


## JimmyJam

Strong man Doc. Looking good.

I got some CoC grippers for xmas. I ended up getting a 1 and a 2.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Strong man Doc. Looking good.
> 
> I got some CoC grippers for xmas. I ended up getting a 1 and a 2.


thanks jimmy

the Coc grippers are great, you made a good choice on 1 and 2, that is all i have and need. i also have the grip helpers to add a little more resistance, but i hardly use them

----------


## Doc.Sust

12/30/09

squat dead access.

all work done raw

ultra wide sumo deadlift
( i do this by putting the olympic collars on bar first, than 25lb plates. then i load the weight i want to use. this way i can stand very wide and not get my toes crushed by the weight)

195-5
245-5
285-5
335-5
375-5 

conventional dead
375-10

sumo rack dead below knees with doubled light bands
315-3
405-3

added double mini bands to the set up above. crazy band tension
405-3
495-3

front low box squats, no belt( used sting ray attachment)
135-5
185-5
225-5

stupid sting ray attachment doesnt help me hold the weight that much. it sucks, got to get used to it. hopefully will be able to increase weight soon

manta ray squats ass to the floor
225-5 ( were easy but my knees started to hurt and i did a lot of volume already)

barbell rows
135-15
225-5
275-3
225-5


crunches with 55lb dbell

Coc grip work

----------


## Doc.Sust

12/31/09

speed bench/ upper body accessory

starting to realize i really dont need to do much on this day as my monday sessions get heavier, i was able to tell when i was warming up that i was still not recovered from monday.probably going to get rid of this day totaly as i get closer to a meet and move some of the accessory work to wednesday and just have 1 giant upper and lower accessory day

speed bench 
135-3
225-3
275-3

speed reverse green bands, 30 sec to 1 minute break btwn sets
315-3
315-3
315-3
365-3

9th hole rack lockouts (lower height than last wk)
405-3 (struggled)

green bands-495-3 (struggled again)

dbell tri ext

35-20
25-20

rot cuff work and curls, circuit training multi sets and reps

happy new year

----------


## graeme87

Thanks for posting this, I read regularly. 

It’s great to see your workouts in detail especially showing the variety you use and being able to read your comments on how that day went. 

I think this is a priceless resource on the board and much respect to you for posting it (especially since there are less accomplished lifters on the net selling their workout routines)

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Thanks for posting this, I read regularly. 
> 
> It’s great to see your workouts in detail especially showing the variety you use and being able to read your comments on how that day went. 
> 
> I think this is a priceless resource on the board and much respect to you for posting it (especially since there are less accomplished lifters on the net selling their workout routines)


i really hate those idiots that try to sell their routines. it is like trying to reinvent the wheel in 2010. everything i do or anyone does has been done before, just that the way it is done evolves and changes, but still it is basically the same crap everyone has been doing for years to get strong. lift heavy, be smart, get strong.

----------


## Doc.Sust

1/2/10

squat dead training

used new boss suit w no briefs and straps down. breaking in suit and basically using it as a pair of briefs

145-3
255-3
335-3
455-3
545-3
595-2

straps up, loose. again trying to stretch the suit and break it in
635-1
685-1 low back seized up on this rep. when the mono lift hooks swung back at me to rack the weight, it hit my arms a little harder than normal and my reflex was to jerk away form the hooks and that is when my back locked up.i planned to jump to 775 with reverse bands, but i shut it down, again, i think i did too much on wednesday and it took away from today,also drank a little new years day watching football at a friends party, dont think that helped the cause. not every day can be a stellar day.

raw dead standing in 4 inch box sumo
225-3
315-3
405-1

shut it down, did what i could with the strained back and didnt want to risk injury.this is a tough lift. really tough on the hams and glutes the range of motion is a lot and very tough raw and sumo stance. if this movement wont make your sumo dead strong off the floor, nothing will!

standing abs with ab strap
front lat pull downs

not particularly a great day, but it could have been worse

----------


## Doc.Sust

jan 4th 2010 bench day

raw press

225-3
315-3
385-1
425-2board -2

overkill shirt

500-2bd-3
545- to chest 1 no touch
565 to chest 1 no touch
565-2bd 2

gained some weight after the holidays. shirt is tighter than it should be and still new, dont think i will have a problem touching when i drop some weight

raw boards pinky grip
3 board 405-5
4 board 455-1 
tri's shot, immediately laid back down onbench and did another set with 
405
4 board 405-5

tricep push downs
tri extensions
band pull aparts

3-4 sets each exercise 15- 20 reps

----------


## audis4

^^ been following doc been out of town over break! hope Christmas and New Years went well!

very impressive on the raw board presses! Keep it up doc, I may have some questions for you soon  :Smilie:

----------


## Doc.Sust

> ^^ been following doc been out of town over break! hope Christmas and New Years went well!
> 
> very impressive on the raw board presses! Keep it up doc, I may have some questions for you soon


12/6/10

thanks audis

taking time off until saturday. i am sore head to toe. can use some down time, i never take any. want to see what i can if rested in the sq/dl

----------


## Doc.Sust

12/6/10 addendum

got to my office and felt like crap for not working out. i really feel out of my groove if i do nothing, slugish and out of energy and not hungry for food. so i did a recovery day toget the blood pumping

SLDL using bands, increasing bands each set

3x15

pullthroughs

3x15

leg curls

2x10

reverse grip pull downs 

3x10

band pull aparts

1 set lots of reps

crunches on stability ball

2x30

Coc gripers number 1 for reps

glad to do something instead of nothing. i dont really believe in taking an entire day off.if you are beat up, tone it down for the day, keep the reps high and either do your normal workout light or pick some different exercises that work the body parts needed and go at it. i chose the 2nd option to avoid putting a bar on my back or in my hands. therefore i still got rest and got some work in.

----------


## Doc.Sust

1/11/10
bench day

took sat. off from squat dead day and went skiing. had a rough wk and needed a break from my mind form work and body from lifting. 

today did a raw day and it was on like donkey kong! lol. time off always makes me hungrier and stronger when i come back

raw bench
225-5
315-3 paused
365-1 (flew up easy)
405-1 ( another quick one)

3board 455-1

2board 405-3

3board 405-5

4 board 455-4

reverse blue bands pinky grip, speed reps
405-3
455-3

rev blue and green
495-3
495-3

close grip
315-5

tri p downs
tri ext

band pull aparts

felt strong as hell and going to keep pushing to get my raw press as close to 450 as possible. i amnot one to believe that you dont have to be strong raw to be a good shirt bencher. you need to be good at both IMO

----------


## Doc.Sust

1/13/10

raw access. day

going to keep tryin the 3 day a wk gig and pace myself so i am not burned out on sat. and mon.

raw low box squat green bands
135-5
225-3
275-3

speed bench mini band s doubled
135-5
225-3
255-3

10th hole tri rack lockouts
495-3
545-3
565-3

conventional speed pulls
135-5
225-3
315-3
405-3

conv. dead rack lockouts above knees w monster mini bands doubled
405-3
495-3
585-3

barbell rows
135-10
225-5
245-5

crunches 45lb dbell 

Coc gripers

----------


## Doc.Sust

1/16/10

squat / dead day

well it started good, ended bad. you will see

deadlift sumo, suited
straps down

135-3
225-2
315-2
405-1

straps up

495-1
545-1
585-1
635-1

great pull for training, i follow benedict magnusons training rule of not pulling over 90% in the gym. so for myself, couldnt be happier with this lift. before i pulled 705, the most i pulled in the gym was a crappy 655 two wk before the meet, so since i am nowhere near doing a meet, pulling this kind of weight at this time is great.

3 inch deficit pulls

405-5 easy
455- 3 easy. decided to save it for squat. back was now sore. i knew the squat was going to be tough with how my back felt

squat, boss suit and ace briefs,straps down on all sets

235-3
345-1
435-1
525-1
605 unracked the weight, put it back, back locked up, but wasnt going to quit
605-1 
back was tight got the rep, decided to switch to reverse bands to get work in.i wanted to use the lite bands, but they were alreay tied to the bottom of the rack. to get them off, we would have to unload all the weight, another guy came up with the idea to double up the mini bands. didnt have a choice so i agreed

rev bands mini doubled

675- misload. i told one of the spoters to throw on a ten, he instead took off a 25 lb plate and then put onthe ten. without knowing, took the weight out, bar felt crooked,did 1 rep and racked the weight, then figured out what happened. brushed it off and went on

725- band snapped while i was at bottom of the lift.. almost fell, my back spotter is one of the strongest humans on the planet, grabbed me like a rag doll and threw me back into the rack.. a this point i had it!!! so i shut it down. back was now throbbing and i was pissed. the draw back of squating and deadlifting on the same day is one lift suffers. but you might as well train like this, because on meet day, you are going to have to do both. going to keep it light this wk on raw day wednesday and comback next wk, going squat before i pull, and i am going to squat like a fcuking man possessed !!! very very pissed at how this turned out today, feels like a complete waste.

standing weighted abs

single leg band curls
one band-15 reps per leg

2 bands 1x5

2bands with both legs-20 reps

chest supported rows various grips

----------


## Doc.Sust

1/18/10 bench day

good day, makes up a little for the squat

raw press
225-5 paused
315-5 paused
365-3
425 2 board-1

shirt press
545 2board-2
585 2 board 1
615 2 board 1
585 1 board 1
585 3 board 3

raw 3 board
405-5

raw 3 board mini bands doubled
315-5
315-5

band tri ext and band push downs back to back
monster mini-20
light band-20

dbell tri ext
45lbs-10

band pull aparts various grips with monst mini
6 sets of 10

----------


## Doc.Sust

1/20/10

access day

raw 16 inchbox squats

135-5
225-5
315-3
315-3

got to work on these. hips feel weak raw

stiff leg wide sumo deadlifts
135-5
245-5
325-5

rack pulls first hole standing on 3 inch box. puts the bar at about mid shin

315-5
405-5
reverse light band
495-5

speed press mini bands doubled various grips
135-3x3
185-3x3
225-1x3

rack lockouts 9th hole in rack(approx 4 board height)
405-3
add rev light bands 
495x2
took off light band and added medium bands
495x3

front lat pulldown 1 x 15, 2x10

will do some Coc grip work later and abs. loving three day a wk training, it gives me a lot more recovery time and doesnt let me train myself into the ground during the wk so i am burned out for saturday or monday, hope it keeps working.

----------


## audis4

lookin good doc!

off topic but my comp is feb 27...I made last wk my last for heavy deads/bench. I was going to squat heavy tomorrow, do you think I'm too close to comp?

keep in touch doc!

----------


## Doc.Sust

do you mean january 27th? if so you can still squat.if you really mean feb 27, you are wrapping it up to early

----------


## audis4

^^feb 27...im still squatting but not going to max out (on deads, squats, or bench). last night went to a 3 rep max on box squats

----------


## Doc.Sust

> ^^feb 27...im still squatting but not going to max out (on deads, squats, or bench). last night went to a 3 rep max on box squats


yeah you can do a lot still. you can pull up to 90-92.5% two wks out from a meet. that is what i do. is this a dead only meet? or 3 lift?

----------


## Doc.Sust

jan 23rd sq/dl day

briefs only squat
145-3
245-3
345-3
435-3
briefs and suit straps down

525-1
615-1

straps up
705 4 sets of 1
having trouble with the new suit. not hitting depth yet, my form sucks too

reverse monster mini bands single loop

705-1
755-1

hit depth on these, with bands on, it gives me enough time to think about form and correct it. it is like squating with training wheels for a bike.

mid back is hurting form the compression of the weight on my spine

speed pulls, standing on 2 inch block

135-3
225-3
315-3
405-3

speed pull no block
495-3

shut it down. mid back was hurting with every pull, took me 30 plus seconds to stand up straight after each set.

Glute ham raises
3 sets of 10 adding bands

standing weighted abs.

----------


## audis4

> yeah you can do a lot still. you can pull up to 90-92.5% two wks out from a meet. that is what i do. is this a dead only meet? or 3 lift?


3 lift....not sure if I will do all 3. Thanks doc! sorry to clog your thread! Keep hittin it strong and let me know how your new shirt treats you!

When's the next meet?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> 3 lift....not sure if I will do all 3. Thanks doc! sorry to clog your thread! Keep hittin it strong and let me know how your new shirt treats you!
> 
> When's the next meet?


keep cloging the thread! i dont care. i like when people ask questions than rather me just writing crap i did. eyeing up a meet in march or one in may or both. also considering going to westside's pro/am in august. 

shirt is great! best shirt on the market by far, it really is like a combo of the rage and super phenom. havent touched in the shirt yet. just one board. as soon as i get my squat up and touch anything in the shirt, i am going to a meet.

----------


## Doc.Sust

1/25/10

bench day

135-5
225-5
315-3 paused
385-1
415-2brd-3

o kill shirt

495-2brd-1
545 1brd-1
585 to chest touched, missed the rep, blew a small hole in the left shirt sleeve. i am pissed! first time i touch and the shirt blows a hole!!wtf!!!! this is the kind of shit that makes me just want to do deadlift only. the dead is the last true lift left, the equipment doesnt really help much with the lift. the numbers of the squat and press are out of control with how much the equipment helps with the lifts. this is why i lifted raw for so long, the equip is a pain in the ass. going to go back to my super phenom shirt for now while i get the other shirt fixed.

raw boards
2 board 405x3
3brd pinky grip 405x5
1brd reg grip 365x5
4brd pinky grip 405-7

band pull aparts 3x15
band tri ext and press downs a few sets 10-20reps

----------


## Doc.Sust

1/27/10
access. day

raw box squats
135-3
225-3
275-3
315-3
reverse medium bands single loop
365-3 easy

speed conv. deads
135-3
225-3
315-3
405-3

rack romanian deads ,bar below knees
225-5
315-5
405-5

speed press doubled mini bands,pinky grip
135-6
185-6
225-5
275-5

rack lockouts 10th hole
495-5
495-10

barbell rows
135-10
225-8

Coc grip work

in and out of gym in an hour and half.keeping it easy and light

----------


## Doc.Sust

1/30/10
sq/dl day. great day for me

sumo dead
suited straps down
135-1
225-1
315-1
405-1
495-1
straps up
585-5 easy
635-2 should have pulled it for more. want bad, but i want to save it for later, still not time for a meet yet, plenty of wks to pull more reps

brief box squat blue bands (strong bands)down
135-3
225-3
315-3
365-3
385-3
315-6

stiff leg stretch dead standing on 6 inch box, going way beyond normal range of motion using dumbells. going as far down below normal range as my body will allow.hope this makes sense
35-10
45-10
55-15

lat pulldowns front
135-15
180-10
160-10

weighted crunches holding d-bell
35-25
45-25

Coc light grip work

----------


## Doc.Sust

2/1/10
raw bench

shirt still not back from getting fixed so i did a raw day

raw bench
225-5
315-5
365-3
385 1 board 3
405 2 board 3

3board pinky grip

405-5
365-5
385-5

reverse green band(medium) band press
365-5
385-5

tri press down,using lat pull machine and tricep v bar
3x10

band pull aparts different grips 
4x15

----------


## Doc.Sust

2/3/10

raw access day

raw squat
135-5
225-5
315-5

reverse mini bands doubled squat
405-5
495-1

raw squat, drop set , no bands
365-5

raw squat is coming back slowly but surely. my best raw squat set ever was 495 for 2 sets of 5 . that was years ago at a heavier body weight. i would like to get back in that ball park, at least 495 for 3. the people i train with dont believe that the raw squat really effects the equipped squat and tell me not to bother with pushing my raw numbers. i think they are dead wrong. although the raw squat doesnt necessarily translate to a high equipped squat for everyone, i believe it does for many. i have noticed a lot of great equipped squaters are also great or good raw squaters. sam byrd comes to mind, 1100 equipped squat and 800 raw squat. anyone who really thinks that the raw lifts dont matter are idiots. if you couldnt bench 225, would you expect to bench 600 equiped? no.

shawn frankls bench comes to mind. he pressed 850 at 220. everyone believed he just really new his shirt so well and how to manipulate the shirt plus a short range of motion. in recent times there have been videos of shawn raw pressing 545 .the reason shawn is the best at what he does is both, he is strong raw as well as a master of the shirt. you need both to be great IMO. put to people against each other. one who knows how to work a shirt with an average raw press or someone who equally knows how to use a shirt and has a crazy strong raw press. the lifter with crazy raw strength has a huge advantage over the average guy. try to convince me otherwise and i will call bull s h i t on that every time.

wide stance sumo stiff leg deads

245-3
295-3
345-3

rack pulls conventional above knees with doubled light bands
315-5
405-5
495-5

speed press min bands doubled, various grips,(wide, medium, and close grips)
185 3x3
225 3x3

rack press 9th hole(about 4 board height)
365-5

with reverse green bands
405-10

close grip pull downs
2x15

Coc grip work.

----------


## Doc.Sust

2/7/10

sq/dl day

trained at home today.lifting a day later then normal because of snow storm. trained with only one other person

squat using old metal pro breifs
135-3
225-3
315-3
495-3
495-3
reverse mini bands doubled
585-3

sumo dead, monster mini doubled 2 inch deficit
135-3
225-2
315-3
365-3
405-3

stiff leg stretch dead standing on 6 inch box, going way beyond normal range of motion using bar. going as far down below normal range as my body will allow

135-10
185-10
185-10

reverse grip pull downs
3 sets increasing weight, 10-15 reps per set

weighted ab crunches using 45lb d-bell

----------


## Doc.Sust

feb 8 2010
bench

raw
135-3
225-3
315-8
2brd 405-1 easy
2brd 455- miss, moved it got stuck at 3 board height

overkill shirt. got shirt back, looks good. wanted to touch with light weight
495-2brd-1
495- 1 brd-1
495-chest -1 touched. all reps easy,now that i know i can touch, it is time to start using real weight. will start pushing next wk
545-2 brd-3

3 board raw pinky grip
365-5
405-5

cambered bar to chest light for stretch
135-10
155-10

band tri push downs

3x20

----------


## MuscleScience

Looking real strong Doc, keep it up!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Looking real strong Doc, keep it up!


thank you good sit, been a while, how are things? shoot me a pm with an update of what you have been up to.

----------


## Doc.Sust

2/10/10
raw deload accessory day

kept it light, got it done quick,letting body heal. good rule of thumb for many is to deload every four wks or so. now i dont deload often, but since i squated sunday, benched monday, i felt this would be a good wk to deload since i did so much work in such a short period of time with very little rest.

raw squat, no belt
135-5
225-3
315-3
365-3
rev med band single loop
405-3 easy

conv dead standing 3 inch block

135-5
225-3
315-3

conv dead from floor

365 2 sets of 3

press (shoulders shot from mondays cambared bar press)

135-5 wide grip
225-5 close grip

rev light bands
315-5 pinky grip
365-5 regular grip

shut it down, feel good

skiping grip work, tricep lockouts, and back work

----------


## Doc.Sust

2/13/10

sq/dl day

free squat

briefs
145-3
235-1
325-1
415-1
505-1

suit
595-1
645-1
705-1

reverse light bands doubled
775-1
825-1

sumo deadlift briefs only, light bands down, doubled
crazy tension at the top of the lift,really will help lockouts
135-3
185-3
235-3
285-3
315-3
365-1

GHR with mini bands adding bands during the set. 1 band, 2 bands, then 3 bands
2 sets of 15 reps

standing abs

weighted crunches

chest supported rows

1 set of 30
1 set of 15

Coc grip work

good day considering my back is shot from shoveling snow and chipping ice for the last 3 days.
2 sets

----------


## Doc.Sust

2/15/10

bench

had some problems today.. past couple of days had pain in my chest. didnt know waht to think about it and didnt want to over react. well today i called my friend who is general practiconer, did a work up on me and sent me to the cardiologist down the hall from his office. did an EKG on me and it was normal. attributing the pain to shoveling snow. i may have to go for a few follow up tests, but iam certain it is just the cartilage connecting to the sternum. anyway tried to bench and i was just sore so i did what i could, didnt want to put on the shirt and to top it off, all the stress if today gave me a throbbing headache. so here was all i was able to muster up to save todays workout

raw bench
135-5
225-1
315-1 sore
335-1 real sore
275-5 fast reps still sore
315-5 sore and slower than normal

2 board
365-5
385-5

close grip
275-10

tri ext
3x15

band pull aparts
3x15

shut it down to fight another day.

----------


## Doc.Sust

2/15/10

bench

had some problems today.. past couple of days had pain in my chest. didnt know waht to think about it and didnt want to over react. well today i called my friend who is general practiconer, did a work up on me and sent me to the cardiologist down the hall from his office. did an EKG on me and it was normal. attributing the pain to shoveling snow. i may have to go for a few follow up tests, but iam certain it is just the cartilage connecting to the sternum. anyway tried to bench and i was just sore so i did what i could, didnt want to put on the shirt and to top it off, all the stress of today gave me a throbbing headache. so here was all i was able to muster up to save todays workout

raw bench
135-5
225-1
315-1 sore
335-1 real sore
275-5 fast reps still sore
315-5 sore and slower than normal

2 board
365-5
385-5

close grip
275-10

tri ext
3x15

band pull aparts
3x15

shut it down to fight another day.

----------


## Doc.Sust

2/17/10

raw access day

again keeping it light. chest is still sore.back is tight.going to try to pull big this saturday

raw squat
135-5
225-3
335-3
365-3
reverse medium bands
435-3 easy

romanian deads 
135x3
225x3
315x3

partial deads bellow knees
conventional
405x5
sumo
405x5

doubled mini band press various grips, (wide, medium close)
135x6
185x3 wide
185x3 medium
185x5 close

rack lockouts 10th hole,medium grip
455-5
495-5 easy

rows -various grips done no rest, put the weight back just to change my grip
135x5setsx5reps

wanted to save back for dead on saturday

no grip work or abs for the same reason.

----------


## Doc.Sust

2/20/10

sq/dl day

wanted to pull big. got to the gym, realized i forgot my dead suit, so i made the best i could by using my old marathon single ply squat suit and ace briefs. worked well

dead

135-1
225-1
315-1
405-1
495-1
585-8!!!! huge personal best!! think i can pull at least 750 for a single in next deadlift only meet, and maybe 725 in a 3 lift meet. very happy considering i didnt have right equipment.

free squat

briefs only
145-5
255-5
345-3
435-3

suit on straps down
545-3
545-3
595-2

light drop set reverse mini bands for speed and to practice technique
545-2 

wanted to do more reps, but friend swung the monolift arm back down because he thought i was only going to do 2 reps when i wanted 5 -6 reps. didnt make a big deal, at this point i was beat and felt it was time to call it a day with the squat

dumbell extra stretch romanian deads standing 4 inch block
50-10
60-10
70-10

standing abs 2 sets of 15

crunches 50lb dbell 50 reps

chest supported rows 2 sets of 15 

Coc grip work

----------


## Doc.Sust

2/22/10

bench day

touching in the shirt easy now, but not getting anything out of the shirt like i used to, may need to get it altered

raw press
135-5
225-1
315-1
365-1
405-2brd-1

shirt press
495-1 brd-1
515-1
515-1
545-2brd-1
545-3brd-3

raw 2 brd medium grip
315-10

raw 3 brd
365-8

tri pushdowns

light lat pulls

have had better days

----------


## Doc.Sust

2/22/10

bench day

touching in the shirt easy now, but not getting anything out of the shirt like i used to, may need to get it altered

raw press
135-5
225-1
315-1
365-1
405-2brd-1

shirt press
495-1 brd-1
515-1
515-1
545-2brd-1
545-3brd-3

raw 2 brd medium grip
315-10

raw 3 brd
365-8

tri pushdowns

light lat pulls

have had better days

----------


## Doc.Sust

2/24/10

raw access day

raw squats
135-5
225-3
315-3
405-1
315-8

going to start doing these squats using light bands and no belt. my speed sucks on raw squats and i also want to strengthen my core, that is why i am throwing out the belt


wide stance stiff leg sumo deadlift
145-5
235-5
325-5
415-3

rack dead conventional above knees with doubled monster mini band
315-3

added another mini band doubled
405-3
495-3
585-3!!! pr. must have had close to 200lbs of tension with the bands at lockout. my dead just keeps getting stronger!!! very happy with how these went

medium grip press(pinky on rings

135-5
225-5
315-5

reverse medium band press, medium grip


405-3 slow as shit, need to be faster

365-5 much faster,


band tri ext, 2 x15

barbell rows 2x10

rolling thunder dead lift static hold for 5 to 10 seconds, (these are one handed deadlifts using a special nadle wich was made for grip work. ) increasing wait 4-5 sets w/ each hand

reverse lat rows
2x10

combo band good morning and pull through 1x20

combo band good morning and band stiff leg dead 1x20

single leg curls, 3 set s of 5 per leg increasing weight done with no break

stability ball abs and crunches

did a shit load of work. going to go ski for a few days and then on saturday take a lighter squat/dead day . because i will be tired.,i figured i should put a a lot of effort in today because saturday will be mostly a wash

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/1/10

bench day

skipped saturday training to go ski. was going to make it up sunday but i was sore.one down wk wont kill me.

raw bench
135x8
225x5
315x8
365 1 brd x 1
415 2 brd x 1

shirt, o kill
495 2brd x 1
545 2 brd x 1
545 1brd x1
545 to chest x1 no touch
545 3 brd medium grip x1

raw 3 board 365x5 medium grip
raw 4 board 405x5 medium grip

band press downs and tri ext
4 total sets of 15-20 reps

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/3/10

raw access day

raw squats no belt w lite bands down, ATG
135-5
185-5
225-5
275-5

raw conventional deads standing on 3 inch blocks no belt
135-5
225-5
315-5
365-5

sumo speed rack pulls, 1minute break btwn sets for speed
225-3
315-3
405-3
monster mini reverse bands
495-5

speed press monster mini band doubled 1 minute break btwn sets
135-5 wide
135-5 medium grip
135-5 close grip
225-5 reg grip

rack lockouts 10th hole medium grip
315-5
405-5
495-5

front lat pull downs
2 sets of 15 and one set of 8 increasing weight

Coc grip work

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/3/10

raw access day

raw squats no belt w lite bands down, ATG
135-5
185-5
225-5
275-5

raw conventional deads standing on 3 inch blocks no belt
135-5
225-5
315-5
365-5

sumo speed rack pulls, 1minute break btwn sets for speed
225-3
315-3
405-3
monster mini reverse bands
495-5

speed press monster mini band doubled 1 minute break btwn sets
135-5 wide
135-5 medium grip
135-5 close grip
225-5 reg grip

rack lockouts 10th hole medium grip
315-5
405-5
495-5

front lat pull downs
2 sets of 15 and one set of 8 increasing weight

Coc grip work

----------


## audis4

Hey doc! just wondering if you use 25 and 35# plates for deads in place of the 45's. 

My trainer had me do this wks out from this last comp and really helped me dip down low! the 45# plates were a breeze come comp time!

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Hey doc! just wondering if you use 25 and 35# plates for deads in place of the 45's. 
> 
> My trainer had me do this wks out from this last comp and really helped me dip down low! the 45# plates were a breeze come comp time!


no i dont ,but the pulls i do standing on the 1,2,3,4 inch boxes is the exact same principle. they both increase the range of motion you have to pull. i would rather use the boxes because there is more of a variety and i dont have enough 35 and 35 lbs plates to load enough weight on the bar to make them difficult.

----------


## audis4

> no i dont ,but the pulls i do standing on the 1,2,3,4 inch boxes is the exact same principle. they both increase the range of motion you have to pull. i would rather use the boxes because there is more of a variety and i dont have enough 35 and 35 lbs plates to load enough weight on the bar to make them difficult.


Oh I see...ya really helps me with range of motion as well!

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/6/10

free squat, blue strong and green medium bands down(approx 300lb's of tension)

briefs only
145-3
235-3

suit on, straps up
325-1
375-1
415-1
465-1
505-1 (close or equal to 805lbs)

deadlift sumo mini bands quadrupled briefs only
135-3
225-3
315-3
365-3
405-3
495-1

stretch deads using bells standing on4 inch blocks
used 2 70lbs dbells 2x10

ghr w band
1x10

standing abs

band pull aparts

coc grip work

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/8/10

really beat up from the band squats on saturday. sore everywhere and i came down w a cold. kept it quick and fooled around with an old shirt

raw press
225x5
275x3

doubled mini bands raw
275 2 sets of 3

super phenom
455 3 brd 3
495 2 brd 2

1 board raw, 315x5

pause bench raw
295x5

close grip 275-5
295-5

tri ext and tri p downs

done

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/10

still sick. coasted again today. saving it for a big pull saturday

raw band press
135-5
225-3
275-2
315-2
225-8

raw squat atg no belt

135-5
225-3
275-3
315-3

shut it down. coughing and sneezing and sinuses are blocked. i am still sore from the band squats last saturday. i hate to walk away from a workout, but you have to listen to your body. i am beat up. if your sick or overtained, you need to not skip a workout but go in and do something but make it quick and keep it light.live to fight another day.

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/13/10
sq/dl day

deadlift straps down
225-1
365-1
455-1
straps up
545-1
635-3 personal best, each rep paused on floor

squat suit on straps down
145-3
235-3
345-3
435-2
525-1
575-1
615-1
665-1

ghr
bwt-10
bands-10
bands-10

45 degree back raise
bwt-10
40lb dbell 10
60lb dbell 10

chest supported rows 2 sets

pull ups 2 sets

crunches

grip work

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/15/10

raw press
135-3
225-3
275-3
315-3
375-1

overkill shirt to chest
455-3 no touch
495-3 no touch
515-2 no touch
545 2 board 2

sick of this shirt, i am not consistent. going back to the super phenom and going to make it work,

double mini bands to chest, ring finger grip speed reps
225-3
245-3

3 brd mini bands doubled pinky grip
315-5
315-6

close grip mini doubled to chest 225-6

band tri ext and push downs

band pull aparts

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/17/10

raw access. day

raw squat no belt green bands down
225 3 sets of 3

conventional dead rack pulls above knees
405-3
495-3
545x3 static hold 10 seconds

close grip press
135-10
225-10
275-7

cambered bar press
155-5
185-5
225-5

barbell rows
135-10
175-10
225-5

pulldowns 1 set of 10

crunches

1 arm rolling thunder static hold for grip 2 sets per each arm until grip failed

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/20 sq dl day

squat, briefs only
145-5
255-5
345-5
455-2

suit on straps down
545-1

straps up, revers monster min bands
685-1
725-1
725-1
725-1

conventional pulls mini bands doubled conventional, no belt
225-5
315-5
405-5

sumo deficit pulls 1.5 inches, mini bands doubled
315-5
405-5
495-3

pull ups
3x5

standing abs

Coc grip work

squats felt heavy

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/22/10

raw bench
135-5
225-3
275-1
315-1
365-1
all done very very quick, speed was great

405 2 brd -1

shirt overkill, didnt get phenom back, getting fixed
495-2brd-3
545-1 brd-1
545-1brd-1
585 3brd-1 grinder

shirt is giving me nothing at lockout, it must have stretched. that or i just suck at shirt bench anymore.meet is coming up and i suck. hope the phenom will fix this

3brs pinky on
rings 
365-5
405-3

tri pdowns 2 x15

lat pulls 2x10

----------


## taiboxa

glad to see you still at it.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> glad to see you still at it.


thanks buddy, been a while. how are you?

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/24/10

access. day

bad bad day

raw squat
135-5
185-5
225-5
275-5
315-3

back tightened up

sumo sldl wide
135-5
185-5
225-5

sldl standing on 2 inch block
135-5
185-5
225-3 Back exploded

well i am now injured, my back is done, dont know where to go from here. meet in 6 wks, training has gone to shit and now injured... who knows what will happen, going to takesome down time, ice, stim , anti inflam, rehab and see if i can get it back together.
135-5

----------


## taiboxa

> thanks buddy, been a while. how are you?


tons better now'days.. finally back in gym n' loving it... got tired of the functional/strong man training regiment 

will def be following this log

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/3/10
not posting last two workouts dates, been taking it easy and healing. since last post i did two workouts, one was a back recovery and auxillary workout using bands and isolation movements. and a raw bench day were i did 8 sets of 6 with some tri work at the end.

gearing up for the meet deadlift only now.since i dont really have enough time to get my squat and press back up and the dead has been the only lift going well before the back injury.

todays workout

equipped sumo dead
135-1
225-1
315-1
405-1
495-1
585-1
675-1
635-1

sumo rack pulls below knees, first whole on my rack, with medium bands doubled and monster mini bands doubled
135-3
225-3
315-3
405-1
standing on 2 inch block
225-3
225-3

speed pulls standing on 45lb plates
405-3
405-3

starting to drop auxillary lifts, going to focus on these movements on wednesdays.

----------


## Doc.Sust

3/5/10

bench

going to stay raw until after deadlift meet, no sense in frying CNS with shirt training if i dont plan to shirt bench

raw press
135-10
225-6
275-6
275-6
295-6
295-6
295-6
315 1 brd-6
335 2 brd-6
close grip 245-10

tri pushdowns 1x20
tri extensions1x15

band pull aparts 1x20
barbell rows 1x15

----------


## Doc.Sust

4/7/10

accessory

raw squat
135-5
225-5
315-5

loose single ply marathon briefs( i get just about nothing from the briefs. wear them for a little hip support so i can squat as wide as my equipped stance. closest to raw i can get to with the ultra wide stance.

365-5
405-5 all very easy

bench press double monster mini bands, pinky grip
135-5
185-5
185-5

wilson band hip thrusters (ask me if your not sure what this is)
2x15

band leg curls
2x15

lat pull various bars and grips approximately 50 total reps over 3 total sets.

dbell tri ext 
30lb-20 reps

tri ext band
1x20

dbell crunches 45lbs-30 reps

rolling thunder grip work, static holds

----------


## Doc.Sust

4/10/10

deadlift 

sumo single ply dead,3.5in deficit, mini bands doubled
135x3
135x3
225x3
315x3
315x3
375x3

rack pulls below knees light bands and medium bands doubled
135x3
225x3
315x3
405x3

conventional
315 2 sets of 8

----------


## Doc.Sust

4/10/10

did a little more after a short break

abs
lat pulls
grip work Coc grip

----------


## Doc.Sust

wk sum up ,down wk, taking it easyfor a big pull next saturday

press day
raw press worked up to 385x1
board work
tri work
barbell rows

auxillary day
speed deads wide sldl
225 for a few sets of 3
ghr
lat pulls
rack lockout press worked up to 455 for 4
tri ext

----------


## robynrihanna

Always good to see some powerlifters posting on AR . I'll be following this thread, best of luck to ya Doc Sust. 

Best Attorney

----------

